# New toy



## PJL

Picked up this 2006 Polaris 500 today from my favorite military surplus site.  It showed up a few weeks ago and I got it today.  It looked very clean except for sitting around a long time.  After a few hours work replenishing fuel, oil, coolant, brake fluid, etc I got it running.  The odometer has 39 miles, 11 hours on the engine.  Mattracks look like new.  I'm ready for snow now.


----------



## JimVT

you'll need goggles on that.
jim


----------



## PJL

Got those too.  I can't find the heater though.  Might have to stay in the cat.


----------



## pixie

Nice !!

The Mattracks look heavy ??

Is it an automatic ?

I recently got a 2008 Honda with Tatou 4S tracks and the gearing ends up being very low with a small drive sprocket. My older tracks by Boivin have a sprocket as big as a tire and are fast but have sliders instead of little wheels so no good off snow.


----------



## DAVENET

OK, I'll ask, how much?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you've lost your mind!


----------



## PJL

Princess, I have no mind to lose.  It's a 450cc and automatic.  It won't be speedy.  It was a donation to my agency.  I don't actually own it.  Just like the snowcat that came from the Navy.  The Air Force had this one.  I think they never used it because no one could figure how to get it airborne.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

PJL said:


> Princess, I have no mind to lose.  It's a 450cc and automatic.  It won't be speedy.  It was a donation to my agency.  I don't actually own it.  Just like the snowcat that came from the Navy.  The Air Force had this one.  I think they never used it because no one could figure how to get it airborne.



thank god...

so, how do we get you into a Tucker Sno-cat and end this madness...


----------



## PJL

When the federal government decides to get rid of one.  And I can hide it somewhere.


----------



## JimVT

show that to arron and see what he says.
jim


----------



## GSSD06

Never mind the goggles, you are going to need a head-to-toe survival suit.  Those things throw a lot of snow on the rider.  It might be slow but it will be faster than me.


----------



## JimVT

GSSD06 said:


> Never mind the goggles, you are going to need a head-to-toe survival suit.  Those things throw a lot of snow on the rider.  It might be slow but it will be faster than me.


one of those in full riot/swat gear would work.


----------



## topwelder44

when I put mattracks on my Polaris it would turn like crap----wheel base is to short---if you turn just a little it will turn when you start turning more it will plow and want to go straight ---I think that's why other track systems run the tracks off set to the frt . and to the rear----and they also run a curved frame so that the track is not flat on the bottom and will let the track pivot when turning----just like the guy on here with the double track set up on the jeep----curve the track frame and it will turn with stock steering parts


----------



## PJL

Once the state of Washington stops burning and we get snow I'll try it out.  I'm sure driving it will be like bear wrestling.


----------



## PJL

Tried it out.  Had to go through the carb to clean out the gummed up jets first.  With nearly 2 feet of snow on the ground at Snoqualmie Pass I had to try it.  It was a indeed a bear to steer it.  Looking for an electric power steering unit for it.


----------



## Doc

It does look like FUN!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

PJL said:


> Tried it out.  Had to go through the carb to clean out the gummed up jets first.  With nearly 2 feet of snow on the ground at Snoqualmie Pass I had to try it.  It was a indeed a bear to steer it.  Looking for an electric power steering unit for it.


Looks like a fun time. I'm curious about the power. Is it enough to turn the tracks? Might be worth looking into for my side by side. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## PJL

Being only a 450cc engine it's pretty much gutless.  Plus the tracks gear it down some so the ride is pretty slow with the engine turning about 6000 rpm.  But it beats walking. 

The guy I was with has a Ranger crew with tracks and it does pretty well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good to know. I may hold off on tracks until I upgrade to a bigger machine in a couple years. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

